

How Apple Watch Unexpectedly Measured My Vitals During a Car Crash - gregcohn
http://razorianfly.com/2015/05/04/how-apple-watch-unexpectedly-measured-my-vitals-during-a-car-crash/

======
DigitalSea
The thing I found most surprising about this article was during the accident
and subsequent setting in on shock, the authors heart rate didn't really
increase by that much. I would have expected the heart rate to hit much higher
numbers, the shock of being in an accident and the rush of adrenaline kicking
in (causing the heart to beat faster). Glad to read that everyone was okay
though. I am interested in knowing why the other car swerved in the first
place? Was it an accident or were they distracted? The kind of metrics Apple
Watch will never be able to tell us.

------
Zikes
Interesting to think that first responders may someday be able to check a
person's "black box" to be able to assess certain aspects of their condition.

~~~
Xylemon
I don't think "assess" is the word you meant to write haha.

~~~
ghshephard
as·sess əˈses/Submit verb evaluate or estimate the nature, ability, or quality
of.

------
gregcohn
Not a technically rich article, but interesting conceptually to think about
the kinds of data that are going to be routinely captured, uploaded,
processed, and aggregated.

~~~
Zikes
My knee-jerk reaction was to think of the privacy implications, but then I
realized that most people will jump at the chance to upload their minute-to-
minute health status to the cloud.

~~~
click170
This is why I'm so disappointed that I haven't seen any of these devices let
you log to _your own servers_.

I'm not saying make it easy, I can hijack a DNS entry and host a server
pretending to be you, just open the protocol and let me host the darn server
myself.

The give-away to their goals, is that these devices you buy are one-time
purchases that rely on cloud services. Who's paying for the servers your
device is uploading to, and how are they coming up with that money now that
they have this wealth of health data on you and millions of other people. I
have nightmares about what most business people would do in that situation,
and it's why I stopped using my device.

~~~
Zikes
> I can hijack a DNS entry and host a server pretending to be you

Not for long.[1]

[1] [https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/04/30/deprecating-
non...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/04/30/deprecating-non-secure-
http/)

~~~
narrowrail
I don't think these watches use a browser to reach their servers (i.e. the
cloud).

~~~
Zikes
Once it's the norm for browsers it wouldn't make much sense not to use HTTPS
everywhere.

------
robmcm
If he was using an Android device he would be inundated with calls about the,
"recent accident that wasn't your fault"...

------
zimpenfish
Similar thing for me with my bike crash in 2012 - speed drops to zero, heart
rate spikes, then drops whilst I sit around dazed.

[https://www.strava.com/activities/22929472/analysis/17804/18...](https://www.strava.com/activities/22929472/analysis/17804/18153)

------
jackvalentine
It's a pity that the only way to get your own data out of the health app is
via (to me, quite inaccessible) XML files.

Does anyone have a guide, or any guidance to working with them?

~~~
donkeyd
I don't have any experience in using Excel for XML data myself, but it seems
that these articles might help you import the data into Excel:

[https://support.office.com/en-au/article/Map-XML-elements-
to...](https://support.office.com/en-au/article/Map-XML-elements-to-cells-in-
an-XML-Map-ddb23edf-f5c5-4fbf-b736-b3bf977a0c53?ui=en-US&rs=en-
AU&ad=AU#__map_xml_elements)

[https://support.office.com/en-au/article/Import-XML-
data-6ec...](https://support.office.com/en-au/article/Import-XML-
data-6eca3906-d6c9-4f0d-b911-c736da817fa4)

------
vilmosi
This is highly suspicious IMO. You almost died in a car crash with your
family, yet two days later you wrote how glad you were that you can see a
graph of your heart rate? Come on...

On the other hand, I could be wrong though, it's just my opinion.

